# Xilinx ISE 14.7 in FreeBSD - working?



## tingo (Aug 22, 2018)

I have installed Xilinx ISE WebPACK 14.7 (linux version) in FreeBSD 10.4:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-core1.kg4.no 10.4-STABLE FreeBSD 10.4-STABLE #1 r329982: Sun Feb 25 20:35:06 CET 2018     root@kg-core1.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
The install was uneventful, and I start ISE with this script

```
$ cat ~/progs/xilinux/14.7/ISE_DS/run_ise.sh 
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
. /home/tingo/progs/xilinux/14.7/ISE_DS/settings64.sh
ise
# -[ e o f ]-
```
the program starts up, and appears to work, but as soon as I try to compile the smallest of projects, I get this error message

```
Parsing VHDL file "/zs/tingo/personal/projects/fpga/xilinx/Switches_LEDs/Switches_LEDs.vhd" into library work
Parsing entity <Switches_LEDs>.
Parsing architecture <Behavioral> of entity <switches_leds>.
ERROR:HDLCompiler:1091 - "Unknown" Line 0: Save failed due to mkdir failure
-->
```
If I google that, Xilinx will have you believe that it is related to missing write permissions in the project directory. Unfortunately it isn't that easy - ISE creates other files and directories in the project directory without problems.

I have checked thread Thread 17776, the FreeBSD wiki page FreeBSD_Xilinx (BTW, it is outdated so much that it is irrelevant now) and ArchLinux' wiki page on the subject https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xilinx_ISE_WebPACK
Nothing helped.
So, is anybody running ISE 14.7 with success under FreeBSD in 2018?


----------



## chrbr (Aug 23, 2018)

tingo said:


> . /home/tingo/progs/xilinux/14.7/ISE_DS/settings64.sh


Can it be that there is a white space too much as second character in the line? Or is t a copy&paste mistake only? This is just a shot in the dark...


----------



## tingo (Aug 23, 2018)

No, it is the correct amount of whitespace. The file settings64.sh is meant to be sourced into the running shell / script.


----------

